# Industrial EMS Alberta



## InsidiousStealth (Dec 8, 2010)

My funds have become extremely low and I have now turned to the option of working industrial...However I can't go out for long periods more then a week and a half because i'm in EMT. So I was wondering if people knew any companies that have day jobs or week long jobs or are hiring people for this..I know they're out there somewhere cause my friend does it. I was asked to come in to an interview monday for one position but I don't even know if that's going to happen cause i've emailed her 3 times asking what time and she still hasn't responded. So I am going to call them tomorrow and see what the deal is. I know alert safety does these kinds of jobs sometimes but i called them last friday and all their jobs were already taken care of for the moment so I am going to call them tomorrow if this other interview falls through. Its not much of a back up plan though.

Reason I want to do this was I didn't have enough money saved up for EMT because i'm in a lot of debt right now and i really need to get on some industrial gigs to clear that otherwise if i get placed really far from the city I'm going to be in a lot of trouble financially and won't know what to do...I now have EMR experience in an actual ambulance service and i'm really desperate...so any help would be appreciated...I live in calgary too by the way...thanks everyone I also have all the tickets needed except PST so I have H2S alive, TDG, and WHMIS


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey there,

Sounds like you are in a bit of a rut. My suggestion would be to get on the ACP website as they are flooded with industrial jobs. And as most industrial jobs for us up here tend to be 3 weeks on 1week off, you may have a good chance of acting as a 1 weeker here and there if that is what you are looking for. 

Companies that I am familiar with for this kind of schedule are 
Cala out of Lac La Biche
Marshall's Safety Service out of St. Walburg Sask. (really like the operations manager Gerald and they also pay fairly well)

And right now with Christmas coming up, it may be a little difficult as things will not only be shutting down, but at this time medical companies are also not informed always on when projects like drilling and pipeline stuff will get rolling...until they actually get rolling. So my advice is to just send your resume EVERYWHERE, do your follow ups, push for interviews on phone or in person and something will come up as they always do. Your odds will be better in the new year though.

Hopefully this helps! Oh and most places I've worked previous to the job I am on now, never required PST, but you never know. The cheaper course of that version though is the Alberta Construction Association one though if you do need it and I believe they have a shop in Calgary and Red Deer

Good luck!


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Probi (Dec 24, 2010)

are there international positions in places like Afghanistan and Iraq for EMR's?  Im EMT trained currently waiting for a practicum, but untill then..  I would love to find a good resource for finding EMR jobs over seas, that is IF there are any     Umm EMR is the canadian version of EMT-B i believe,  Thanks all!


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Dec 24, 2010)

Finding a job internationally as en EMR/EMT-B may be difficult. With the company I work for they usually have positions for Paramedics, Nurses, Doctors and from what I've heard, rarely EMT-I's. 

You would need to research a company that would take on an EMR.

And yes I've heard they are located in Middle East and several places. 

Check out a company called International SOS


----------



## CountryMed (Jan 4, 2011)

InsidiousStealth said:


> ...thanks everyone I also have all the tickets needed except PST so I have H2S alive, TDG, and WHMIS



You can get your PST ticket online now from ENFORM (http://enform.ca/ELearning) for $105.  That's what I did and it beats the hell out of sitting in a class all day.

I'm a new EMT and just got a job doing industrial standby 2-weeks on 2-weeks off.  I start on Sunday.  Guess I'll see what it's like!  I'm told I have internet, satellite TV and my own living quarters (bathroom, bed and small living room), but have to share a kitchen with one other guy.  So it shouldn't be too bad.

I'm also doing it to pay off the EMT bills.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Jan 4, 2011)

CountryMed said:


> You can get your PST ticket online now from ENFORM (http://enform.ca/ELearning) for $105.  That's what I did and it beats the hell out of sitting in a class all day.
> 
> I'm a new EMT and just got a job doing industrial standby 2-weeks on 2-weeks off.  I start on Sunday.  Guess I'll see what it's like!  I'm told I have internet, satellite TV and my own living quarters (bathroom, bed and small living room), but have to share a kitchen with one other guy.  So it shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> I'm also doing it to pay off the EMT bills.



Thanks for the advice friend  Congrats on finishing. What company is that with if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Jan 4, 2011)

canuck_downunder05 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Sounds like you are in a bit of a rut. My suggestion would be to get on the ACP website as they are flooded with industrial jobs. And as most industrial jobs for us up here tend to be 3 weeks on 1week off, you may have a good chance of acting as a 1 weeker here and there if that is what you are looking for.
> 
> ...



thanks for the advice


----------



## CountryMed (Jan 4, 2011)

InsidiousStealth said:


> Thanks for the advice friend  Congrats on finishing. What company is that with if you dont mind me asking?



It's with Bigstone IMS (owned by Bigstone EMS I believe) up in Wabasca.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Jan 4, 2011)

CountryMed said:


> It's with Bigstone IMS (owned by Bigstone EMS I believe) up in Wabasca.



ah nice thanks for the tip. One of my main concerns with doing industrial at this moment is not having internet  I'd be soooo bored. Mind you I got enough movies to last a life time plus SNES emulator and other video games. BUT still that is good to know thanks for sharing. 

When i got my H2S alive someone in there was going to work for them too. They sound like a good company


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Jan 4, 2011)

InsidiousStealth said:


> ah nice thanks for the tip. One of my main concerns with doing industrial at this moment is not having internet  I'd be soooo bored. Mind you I got enough movies to last a life time plus SNES emulator and other video games. BUT still that is good to know thanks for sharing.
> y




Download movies/tv shows before you go up and most camps now have internet somewhere in the camp or on site. If you are in a truck, I would suggest getting a turbo stick. Depending on where you are, you may or may not need a booster in the truck to ensure you get reception. But otherwise you are likely to still have connection with the rest of the world


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Jan 4, 2011)

canuck_downunder05 said:


> Download movies/tv shows before you go up and most camps now have internet somewhere in the camp or on site. If you are in a truck, I would suggest getting a turbo stick. Depending on where you are, you may or may not need a booster in the truck to ensure you get reception. But otherwise you are likely to still have connection with the rest of the world



Thanks my friend!  Would you care to let me know what a turbo stick is? I heard about air cards but I hear they're not very reliable and dont get much reception in remote areas. Also what is a booster in the truck? If you could provide more info on that I'd really appreciate it


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Jan 4, 2011)

InsidiousStealth said:


> Thanks my friend!  Would you care to let me know what a turbo stick is? I heard about air cards but I hear they're not very reliable and dont get much reception in remote areas. Also what is a booster in the truck? If you could provide more info on that I'd really appreciate it



A turbo stick is like a small stick that goes into your usb port and then connects to the internet. my bf has one with bell although I'm sure you can get them with any phone company. You get so much bandwidth to use in a month (how much data you can use on it) at different price packages.

A booster is a device that allows you to have better reception. Seeing we work in remote areas, often cell reception is fairly poor. So if this is the case, MOST times the companies will provide the truck with a booster so the cell phones and radios function, but in some cases you may need to have your own. Not sure where you would find them.  But they will help ensure your Turbostick (similar to aircard ) work


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Jan 6, 2011)

It sounds like Wapose is pretty desperate for EMT's/ EMR's right now if that helps.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Jan 6, 2011)

canuck_downunder05 said:


> A turbo stick is like a small stick that goes into your usb port and then connects to the internet. my bf has one with bell although I'm sure you can get them with any phone company. You get so much bandwidth to use in a month (how much data you can use on it) at different price packages.
> 
> A booster is a device that allows you to have better reception. Seeing we work in remote areas, often cell reception is fairly poor. So if this is the case, MOST times the companies will provide the truck with a booster so the cell phones and radios function, but in some cases you may need to have your own. Not sure where you would find them.  But they will help ensure your Turbostick (similar to aircard ) work



Okay thank you. Is there another term for "Booster" cause thats a pretty broad term and most might not know what it is.

Wapose? Isn't that a city? thanks


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Jan 6, 2011)

Check this url link out for the info for the job and I will have to get back to you regarding info about the booster

http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Employment/default.aspx?id=1708


----------



## CountryMed (Jan 6, 2011)

InsidiousStealth said:


> Okay thank you. Is there another term for "Booster" cause thats a pretty broad term and most might not know what it is.
> 
> Wapose? Isn't that a city? thanks



You can think of the booster as an amplifier.  It "boosts" the signal, hence the name.  They are very common in remote areas and you can even get them for inside your house if you have poor cell reception.


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Jan 6, 2011)

CountryMed said:


> You can think of the booster as an amplifier.  It "boosts" the signal, hence the name.  They are very common in remote areas and you can even get them for inside your house if you have poor cell reception.



Ya that sounds about right. Something that just helps phones and radios have better coverage. I've just only heard them called boosters. In our truck, ours is a small box, with a wire that connects to an antenna on the roof of the truck...


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Jan 6, 2011)

canuck_downunder05 said:


> Ya that sounds about right. Something that just helps phones and radios have better coverage. I've just only heard them called boosters. In our truck, ours is a small box, with a wire that connects to an antenna on the roof of the truck...



Cool! good to know. I would die of boredom if i didnt have internet and would lose my mind not being able to talk to my girlfriend thanks countrymed

Also that link says its for an EMT you sure they're looking for EMR's too? The info on it looks good though too!


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Jan 7, 2011)

InsidiousStealth said:


> Also that link says its for an EMT you sure they're looking for EMR's too? The info on it looks good though too!



I think they are also hiring EMR's. My boyfriend is currently up there as an EMT, and he said they were so short staffed they had EMR's up there as well.


----------

